

Marc Andreessen On Marissa Mayer Joining Yahoo: ‘It’s Great For The Valley’ - forrestkoba
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/16/marc-andreessen-marissa-mayer-yahoo/

======
terpin
Kind of annoying to focus on the "great for the Valley" - surely what's
important is it being great for Yahoo. Having a product person in charge again
is huge!

